

How can I delete my Skype account? - tonyseek
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/how-can-i-delete-my-skype-account

======
socket0
Just as ridiculous: trying to cancel a Skype Premium account. Last time I
checked, the official instructions on how to do this used screenshots from a
version of Skype that was replaced long ago, indicating buttons and links that
haven't been available in years. The only way to cancel a Skype Premium
account appears to be to contact customer support and beg. The last automated
renewal cost me 70 euros, for a service I don't use.

